# [PARTICIONES] Cómo ampliar una o unir 2?

## N0c

Hola, escribo aquí como último recurso antes de reinstalar. He buscado mucho por estos foros y me he dado cuenta de que, como novato que soy, he cometido un grave error al particionar.

Dispongo de un disco duro de 1TB, y sólo he dado 12 GB a la partición /

Sin embargo, /home cuenta con muchísimo espacio.

El problema es que al intentar instalar nuevo software o incluso al compilar libreoffice me llena el espacio.

Este es el esquema actual:

```

S.ficheros          Tamaño Usado  Disp Uso% Montado en

rootfs                 12G  8,2G  3,1G  73% /

udev                   10M  324K  9,7M   4% /dev

/dev/sda3              12G  8,2G  3,1G  73% /

rc-svcdir             1,0M   72K  952K   8% /lib64/rc/init.d

shm                   3,5G     0  3,5G   0% /dev/shm

/dev/sda1             107M   15M   87M  15% /boot

/dev/sda4             793G  875M  752G   1% /home

/dev/sr0              104M  104M     0 100% /mnt/cdrom

```

/home cuenta con 793GB y / con 12GB que ya está al 73%

Mi pregunta es: ¿Podría unir /home y / en una sola partición sin perder los datos? o ¿Podría redimensionar la partición / ?

Gracias y saludos.

----------

## johnlu

Hay muchas soluciones posibles, pero yo te recomiendo que uses un LiveCD, hagas copia de seguridad de / en otro disco externo.

1) Montas la partición de /

2) montas la partición de /home

3) montas disco externo

3) cd /punto/de/montaje/de/raiz/

4) tar cfvp * /punto/de/montaje/de/disco/externo/barra.tar

5) cd /punto/de/montaje/de/home

6) tar cfvp *  /punto/de/montaje/de/disco/externo/home.tar

No uso la opción de compresión en el tar porque lleva demasiado tiempo comprimir y descomprimir.

Una vez hayas hecho tu copia de seguridad puedes desmontar las unidades y usar gparted para redimensionar tus particiones.Last edited by johnlu on Wed Nov 02, 2011 1:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rgawenda

Yo reduciria / y /home, y crearia nuevas particiones para /usr /var y /tmp

En principio / no deberia alterarse casi nunca si tienes fuera home, usr, var y /tmp, yo de hecho suelo dejarla en RO y hago un remount si tengo que tocar /etc, en algunas instalaciones.

Para reducir /home no tienes problema, si haces login como root (que tiene su $HOME en /).

----------

## pelelademadera

el problema de compilar esta como te dijeron en /var, especificamente /var/tmp.

tenes 2 opciones, podes reducir /home y asignar por ejemplo 10gb al final del disco a /var/tmp, seria una solucion posible,

otra opcion es con opciones en el make.conf

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/home/tmp //este es un ejemplo, te setearia el /var/tmp/portage en /home/tmp

otra opcion es mount -o bind

mount -o bind /home/tmp /var/tmp/portage

y con eso liverarias el / de la carga de portage al compilar programas.

probablemente tambien tengas el arbol de portage en /, si tenes solo 12gb, es demasiado poco para todo.

personalmente separo / /home /boot /usr/portage /usr/portage/distfiles y /var/tmp

y tengo 20gb el resto 128mb 512mb 30gb 10gb respectivamente.

nunca, absolutamente nunca tuve problemas de espacio con esta disposicion, salvo en distfiles, pero luego de mucho tiempo de actualizar. y se soluciona con un eclean.

diria que seguro es 7gb en /var/tmp y bueno el / es cuestion de uno

pero tengo el 60% libre en /. con lo que 12gb estarian bien para eso, pero te queda poco espacio apra temporales de compilacion

espero que te ayude

----------

## N0c

Vaya, gracias por vuestra ayuda. Ahora comprendo lo de /var/tmp/portage y la forma en la que particionais. Tiene toda la lógica el separar /var /tmp /portage...

Estoy todavía haciendo el "backup" previo, pero me encuentro un error:

Estoy en el punto de montaje de la raíz (que he llamado /mnt/barra) y al escribir:

# tar cfvp * /punto/de/montaje/de/disco/externo/barra.tar

Me dice:

tar: bin: Cannot open: Is a directory.

Estoy usando el livecd de GPARTED. Fijo que me falta algo en el comando tar, pero no sé... Parece correcto.

EDITO YA SOLUCIONADO TODO:

Al parecer en el livecd basado en debian el comando es: tar cfvp /punto/de/montaje/de/disco/externo/barra.tar *

Vamos, una tontería, el asterisco al final. Ya he redimensionado y creado nuevas particiones.

De nuevo gracias!

----------

## johnlu

# tar cfvp * /punto/de/montaje/de/disco/externo/barra.tar 

¡¡¡Perdón!!! Siempre me pasa igual, es primero el fichero que vas a crear y ñleugo los ficheros que vas a empaquetar sería así:

# tar cfvp /punto/de/montaje/de/disco/externo/barra.tar *

 :Smile: 

Bueno, menos mal que te has dado cuenta tú solo y te ha ido todo bien. Un saludo.

----------

## pcmaster

Si quieres usar un Live CD basado en Gentoo puedes bajarte el System Rescue CD: http://www.sysresccd.org/P%C3%A1gina_principal

----------

## cameta

Lo añadiré a favoritos. Creo que será una herramienta muy util.

----------

